# Many underwater pictures



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Normally I don't like to share links on a forum when there is no question or anything to reply to, however, I would like to point out this large collection of pictures of Crypts and other aquatic plants, photographed in nature by one of the most amazing horticulturists of this time:

http://www.verticalgardenpatrickblanc.com/inspiration/aquatics-and-rheophytes


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

obviously can't edit a title; sorry, not underwater pictures but classical pictures of submersed and emersed plants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, I really enjoy seeing photos of our aquarium plants in their natural habitats.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

The irony of the crypts. So sensitive to grow but yet when parameters are right they live in happy colonies in a rock hole covered with silt and debris, under rapid moving water, sometimes wet sometimes dry and growing like weeds. Just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I think that we should look at it like they are adapted to habitats were some nutrients are in short supply (like calcium in a soft water habitat etc). In order to survive they have become extremely adapted to take up and store exactly these scarse nutrients. As soon as we put them in an environment with an excess of these nutrients, they poison themselves because they keep taking them up/storing them and they have no mechanism's to excrete a surplus.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Interesting thought. I poisoned some Borneo sp with excess salts I am sure of it. None of the other plant sp. showed any reaction. So with this nutrient thought in mine, I will be doing a totally different feeding plan. I have a dirt layer capped and will introduce root tabs slowly and very little salt blends if any. I have also planted C hudoroi in a open system with moving pumped well water to see if I can get a positive reaction.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice page. I was shocked to see there was a plant from my country Costa Rica. Not aquatic plant, but great crypts and barclayas from different sp.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, bushes of crypts! The mud covered crypt nurii are neat; you would think that was all dead material if it weren't for the mud.


----------

